# Office Desk



## WillieGabriel (Aug 9, 2021)

Here is a simple office desk I have been asked to build for a 24 hour gym. Why the GC asked me to give him a price to build it and and the owner won't just buy something from IKEA, I don't know...

It will be made of Maple, clear finished with a laminate top.

I am worried about the inside corner of the top. How do I support it with out getting in the way of knee space?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see anything, are you a contractor?


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Built this desk this summer for my granddaughter going to college and moving into an apartment. Wood is bubinga, i think. Overall size is about 26x52”. I bought a bed frame from the habitat recycle store, cut it up and welded it into shape for a simple base.


----------



## Hazelnutiy (7 mo ago)

I'm not going to lie, I always enjoyed furniture from maple wood. My family used to make chairs from maple wood for daily use. When I moved to a new home, my father insisted that I should make every piece of furniture needed for the bedroom from maple. He gave me a hand of help, and we finished them in 2 weeks. One of my friends that works at Top 8 Rated Coworking Spaces in Singapore for 2021 | osDORO Singapore Coworking Spaces, Serviced Office, Offices for Rent said that most of their furniture pieces are made of maple imported from our country. You really need dedication and the necessary skills to work in this domain.


----------



## matildaKing992 (5 mo ago)

WillieGabriel said:


> Here is a simple office desk I have been asked to build for a 24 hour gym. Why the GC asked me to give him a price to build it and and the owner won't just buy something from IKEA, I don't know...
> 
> It will be made of Maple, clear finished with a laminate top.
> 
> I am worried about the inside corner of the top. How do I support it with out getting in the way of knee space?


 What machine will you use to make a desk?


----------



## klauskneeskern (2 mo ago)

Some people don't like to buy mass-produced goods, so they want something individual to be different from other people. Creating a comfortable office space is difficult because you have to think about everything in detail. I started working from home half a year ago and recently decided to create a separate workplace. I have one room available, and now it's my office. I bought an awesome desk at eurekaergonomic.com, which is very comfortable to work on. What's more, I can adjust the desk's height with a push of a button.


----------



## 530Foreman (3 mo ago)

Are... Are the bots.... talking to each other?


----------

